

SpaceX to reveal the design for its first manned spaceship tonight - Eduardo3rd
http://www.spacex.com/webcast

======
dang
There is nothing substantive about the announcement of an announcement, so
this post is off-topic for HN.

~~~
Eduardo3rd
Ok, good to know. Thanks for the response!

